
How to make yourself work when you don’t have any motivation - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-make-yourself-work-when-you-dont-have-any-motivation-34a7816d7d6a
======
skilled
I have had periods where money has played a significant role in my _laziness_.

And when you burn through it all, you have no choice but to get back on the
horse. This taught me not to live that way ever again, as starting up again
can sometimes be extremely challenging and time consuming.

~~~
aytekin
Money as a motivator sucks. It is much more easier to earn money as a side
effect of being really good at what you do.

~~~
warent
You're both talking about money but I don't think you're on the same page as
your parent post. They're just saying that it's easy to fall into the trap of
being comfortable, whereas when you have to "hustle" (sorry) then you build up
a lot of momentum.

